# formic acid MAQS



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I just did it for the first time Saturday. Follow instructions, having a second person is helpful, but could do it alone pretty easy. 
Good luck and let us know the results!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Wear chemical resistant gloves. Don't breathe the fumes when you first open package. Girls may be cross, but they'll get over it. Take the residue of the pads back out when it's done to save them from having to remove the waste.

Enj.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I suppose you want everything scraped off clean between the 2 boxes I always hate doing that, everyone gets all pissy and honey gets opened and out come the bees from everywhere else.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Following directions is a good idea. People did a lot of work developing those instructions. You don't need to scrape off clean between the two boxes. I usually don't. The boxes will settle down onto each other and won't leave a gap.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

so they're talking day time highs of 88 and 91 in the next 2 days and then back down in the lower 80's and 70's for the next week or so. Are those temps of upper 80's and 90's to high ?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Manufacturer suggests daytime temps should be below 85 degrees (first 3-4 days, as that's where it's most potent). That being said, the window will start to close as we also get cooler nights. Also, since MAQS is the only treatment that gets mites under cap, you will likely loose some brood. Not a bad thing, as these would have been diseased bees anyways going into winter. I like to make sure the bees have enough time to recover, as what will happen is the queen will be kickstarted into laying another round of healthy brood going into winter and before she starts to shut down--which is exactly what you want.


----------



## jhinshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

wild-b said:


> so they're talking day time highs of 88 and 91 in the next 2 days and then back down in the lower 80's and 70's for the next week or so. Are those temps of upper 80's and 90's to high ?


I recently applied MAQS to my hive (I'm on Day2) and read a lot of forum posts before I did so. The general consensus was that those high 80-low 90 temps resulted in higher brood and queen loss unless you compensate with more ventilation. The instructions ask that you keep the front of the hive open but most people report heavy robbing during treatment so they vent the hive by offsetting boxes a bit or setting popsicle sticks etc. They do say to keep the SBB closed though. 

On PPE: The instructions call for a very specific respirator to be worn. Most people on the forums seem to just take a big breath and go in before treating and the MAQS video online asks that you just stay downwind and so far everyone is still alive! But the box itself calls for a respirator so I bought one from the local Tractor Supply because I like my lungs. I believe it was the Stanley 5500 OV/R95 and I think it cost like $37. Your choice but my girls were HOT that morning so I'm glad I was able to take my time with it.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are using two strips wait for the 91 day to pass. If you are using one strip I would not worry about the 91. MAQS is most potent in the first 3 days. Make sure your entrance reducers are removed. If you don't use a bottom entrance slide your top box back half an inch. Watch those little muthas drop!


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I am waiting until Saturday to start, but will need to leave in for longer than 7 days. I guess this isn't a problem because the bees will clean out the left overs. Correct ?


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

wild-b said:


> I am waiting until Saturday to start, but will need to leave in for longer than 7 days. I guess this isn't a problem because the bees will clean out the left overs. Correct ?


I've had hives that remove every trace of the MAQS pads and hives that leave them intact. With winter coming on I wouldn't rely on the bees to remove them. Any remaining pads left on top of the frames could interfere with the winter cluster.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll take them out just not in 7 days


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The problem I see with MAQ's is that YOU HAVE TO trust the weather lady 100%. (I do not) 
You know, the one that can't correctly predict 48 hours out yet has a 7-day forecast?


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it's pretty safe to say this time of year the daytime temps will stay between 85 and 55 and if you look at the forecast for the next 3 days and the temps are within those limits and it gets a little warmer in the last 4 days it won't matter a lot since the potentcy is decreased.


----------



## rad798 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a question about ventilation and MAQS. The instructions say to make sure your opening is open all across the front. I have a couple of hives where the opening is cut out but does not go all the way across. Also, the bottom is nailed on. I currently have robbing screens on due to robbing issue.

The instructions say if opening is not all the way across then to move back the upper box 1/2 inch. If I do this, I think I will have more robbing issues and what about when it rains. Will water go down in the deep then?

First year beekeeper here, I have the MAQS and the temps are finally cool enough but I am worried how to make sure I have enough ventilation. Without causing other issues. Any suggestions?


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

I use the mags with a entrance fully open. Upon installation i move the boxes one half inch apart. It exceeded 90 degrees and i slid them back on the 3rd day the potency was less then. A downpour didn't hurt as all the bees stayed inside and got the treatment. The fumes kept any robbers away. It is not critical to remove after 7 days. Do watch out for the fumes when installing


----------



## rad798 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Mike, that was exactly what I was looking for. Very good information. Didn't think about the fumes keeping the robbers away but that sounds great.
I "think" I am ready now.


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

RAD 798 Also don't bee alarmed if you see a ton of bees hanging outside the hive after treatment
for a day or two. they do go back in.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

There's a lot of good advice in this thread. I offset my boxes a little while ago when I used them and was worried about rain but it's been so dry around here I had no problem. I did get a lot of bees outside both due to the heat and the MAQS but all was fine.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't you over ventalate? Isn't the purpose to have a certain amount of fumes distributed evenly in the boxes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes. Follow label directions. Someone spent a lot of time, effort, and money developing this material and the methods of useage which will result in the best efficacy of the product.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

jhinshaw said:


> Most people on the forums seem to just take a big breath and go in before treating and the MAQS video online asks that you just stay downwind and so far everyone is still alive! But the box itself calls for a respirator


Stand upwind when applying, with the wind at your back.

If you stand downwind you'll get a face full of fumes when applying.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have not noticed any ill effects from the use of or handling of MAQS. I use nitrile gloves, but no respirator. Not that I am recommending anyone do what I do.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

Got 15 colonies treated with MAQS this morning and it took me about 3 hrs with travel time. Not to bad for the first time and I have 10 left over for next Spring. EXP date 8/16.


----------

